# beretta px4 storm vs. S&W M&P9 which is better!?



## ls1goat04

Hello all, this is my first post here. im shopping to buy my first handgun. i shoot trap twice a week and my remington 700 .270 once a week, so ive been in the game for awhile, just with long guns. I held a px4 storm F at the store yesterday and almost signed the papers to bring it home. but i decided id shop around to see whats the best gun. im a lefty, thats my main reason for picking these 2. the s&w has the slide button on both sides along with the safety which i like. the px4 only has the safety. the s&w also comes in a 5 inch, and seems to have more of an aftermarket. reviews say both guns are very accurate, ill mostly be doing shooting at the local range, along with maybe some competition down the road.

Whats yalls opinion? any experience with either? lets hear it! thanks alot guys


----------



## RightTurnClyde

No experience with the PX4, but I love my M&P 9. I'm a lefty too, and the completely ambidextrous controls make it a lot easier to quickly operate it. The only thing that seems to be common with them is that the trigger feels "gritty" for the first few hundred presses. But after that, it's smooths out nicely.

But as far as overall quality/reliability goes, I don't think you can go wrong with either choice. Have fun making your decision!


----------



## dondavis3

I'm just the opposite of RightTurnClyde.

I have never shot a M&P, but own two of the Beretta PX4 Storms

My PX4 sub- compact










And my full size PX4










I bought the full size 1st and 6 months later the sub-compact.

They both shoot very well in either DA or SA.

They have Ambidextrous controls, and I like seeing the exposed hammer.

just my .02

:smt1099


----------



## cougartex

+1 Beretta PX4. :smt023


----------



## Viper

The reviewers are right. The M&P is a very accurate pistol. I've shot both of your choices quite a bit, and much prefer the M&P.


----------



## kybandit

*Beretta*

Beretta PX4 Storm, at least for me.


----------



## Shipwreck

See if you can find a place to rent both. Short of that - go pick each up and see which feels better.

I have shot an M&P 9 and 45 before. I HATE the trigger. There are mods and such that can be done to the trigger to make it better - but I usually don't start modding the trigger on most of my guns. I never could get into the M&P for that reason


----------



## 8Eric6

S&w m&p


----------



## falchunt

*no chance*

I have shot both, and IMO they aren't even in the same boat. The Px4 just feels like a world of a better pistol to me in every way possible.


----------



## recoilguy

My buddy has the M&P and he can shoot it like most people wish they could. Me on the other hand I prefer the PX4 It just puts holes right were I intend holes to be. I cant keep as good a group or as cosistantly hit all alpha with his M&P My vote goes Berreta but it would surely be cancelled out if Bob were posting here. I also like the exposed hammer, not all my handguns have it but I do like it better.

RCG


----------



## group17

I have shot the PX4 and the PX4 sub-compact which are great pistols. I can't wait to shoot the middle sized PX4 compact coming out soon to compare.


----------



## Tuefelhunden

What is your intended purpose? Home defense, range fun, concealed carry, all the above? Both are reportedly excellent. Quality, durability and performance should be on equal footing. The two systems are pretty different though. M&P has a consistent same pull trigger design and the PX4 is the DA/SA. I will say that the DA pull on the Px4's that I have are excellent. As a lefty my preference would be the Beretta PX4 but that is purely subjective. It is the easiest for me to use and manipulate the controls with my left hand. You may well be the opposite.

Best advice already given is to see if you can spend some range time with each to see which one feels and instinctively shoots the best for you. If that's not possible handling and inspecting both guns carefully at the old gun counter to see which one feels and points best for you. Dry firing the trigger which one seems smoother and natural to you? Not always an indicator of how things will perform on the live fire range but it could help narrow things down.

In the spirit of full objectivity I have read a "ton" of positive feedback about the M&P. Even the die hard Glock guys give high praise to the M&P. I don't think you have a bad choice before you just a personal one. Cost should be about equal as well. Good luck.


----------



## HadEmAll

I own both in .40, and they both are really fine pistols. Picking between the two, I'd have to say it depends on whether you like hammer or striker. If you were ever going to end up carrying it, the PX4 is a wee bit smaller, but I carry both very comfortably.

Tough, enjoyable call. You won't be sorry with either.


----------



## adjohns3

cougartex said:


> +1 Beretta PX4. :smt023


+ONE MORE for the Beretta Px4 in 9mm, sub compact...I LOVE it! Obviously very dependable name brand and great new product. Good luck with your search and Shoot Safely!

:smt1099


----------



## HadEmAll

Something to consider, on the rare occasion you have a problem with your new pistol, and need to return it for warrantly repair, you will pay about $60 to return it to Beretta. S&W will send you a return authorization and it won't cost you a penny. Beretta sucks in that regard. They won't budge.

But the chances of you having a problem are slim. I've got 4 PX4's and haven't had a problem, except with the subcompact, and I fixed that myself.


----------



## cougartex

Overall, the Beretta PX4 Storm is a pleasure to shoot. It is simple to field strip and clean (breakdown takes two seconds and the barrel is chrome-lined). It is extremely accurate. Perceived recoil and barrel rise are minimal, making rapid follow-up shots easier. The adjustable backstrap provides the opportunity to find an excellent fit.

:smt1099


----------



## Handgun World

I just did a review of the PX4 Subcompact vs. Glock, check it out | Handgun World Show

I was very impressed.


----------



## dondavis3

+1 Handgun World

I listened and enjoyed your review.

I carry my Beretta w/o the safety being on also.

Long double action trigger pull doesn't need a safety (i.e. Sig Sauer's) IMHO

But I do have a safety on my M&P standard size ... I carry this & my other M&P's with the external safety on.

I just heard last week that the San Antonio P/D is changing from Glock to M&P because of the external safety offered on the M&P.

Thanks for doing it.

:smt1099


----------



## boringknowitall

I have both of them and they are fine firearms. They are about as different from each other as 2 semi automatic pistols can be. The MP9 is a striker fired single action and the PX-4 is an external hammer fired, double/single action with a 1/4 rotating barrel. The most noticeable difference in how they feel is with the trigger pull. In my opinion the Beretta is a bit lighter and smoother. The other big difference is with the recoil. The Beretta is a softer lighter recoil, more of a push than a kick. However, the MP9's recoil is totally controllable. The Beretta has an external safety/de-cock which *my *MP9 does not have but, this feature is available on some MP9 models and I think would be a necessary for CC.(jmho) I cannot however, say that I prefer one over the other. I like the extra features of the Beretta but I also like the simplicity of the MP9.


----------



## boatdoc173

I too had to make the decision. we are new to shooting and bought a S+W M+P 22lr for practice. we were advised (@our lGS--very trustworthy guys) to get the S+W 9mm M+P due to similarity to the 22lr-- makes reactions better in case of home defense is necessary.sound logic to me. My wife loves it. I decided I wanted the Beretta--in case I carry and just because-- no disappointments with either so far

stay safe


----------



## BigCityChief

They're both good pistols. That said, I'd opt for a 9MM Shield.


----------



## nrd515525

The PX4 would be my easy choice. I've never had a single issue with any gun made by Beretta. Can't say the same about S&W, and I just like the PX4 better.


----------



## Desertrat

Having shot my friend's S&W....yes ...it is a quality pistol...I just like the ergonomics of the PX4 better.


----------



## youngvet24

I just went through this same exact issue. I opted for the px4 just purely for asthetic reasons. I haven't had a chance to shoot it yet ( hopefully next week) but I honestly I HATE the safety its pretty difficult to manipulate but I also have small hands. Also theres no aftermarket for the px4. The m&p has an after market galore. It was mentioned above but the px4 only has a 1 year warranty. S&W offers lifetime. And there's no telling what can happen after that year. Just DONT BE IMPULSIVE. Regardless of how this sounds im actually pretty happy with my px4. Hell its just sexy to look at. But good luck. Keep us updated


----------



## shaolin

I bought the S&W M&P / Shield and I love both of them but the Beretta is a fine weapon system too. I would say shoot both of them and see what is better for you; for me it is the M&P. They really hit the mark with the Shield and I don't feel under-gunned with 8+1 9mm. Hell if I need more than that then I am into a situation way over my head but hey the crack head down the road may take it and still out run me.lol.... I will be sure to put one into the hip bone to slow him down.


----------



## jm38

I have owned and shot both. till shoot the PX4. Both are accurate, more so than the average shooter. In my Opinion the Beretta in 4" is a better fitted pistol, try shaking the slide on both guns, the only and probably the best argument for the M&P is are the ease of sight changes and the Apex hard sear package. However in my hands, the PX4 is more comfortable.

Why is a 4 year old post still active in this forum?


----------



## Kennydale

I am having the hots for the PX4 Storm. Right now i only own a Ruger SR40C But want to go to a DA/SA and I am thinking 9mm ( I have no problem handling my .40S&W, but rented a G23 and it literally beat my hand up) I am thinking I can easily CC the Full Size. I feel there are more after market options, especially in sights (I like using XS Big Dots, they only have it for the FS). Top Gun here in Houston rents both Compact & FS. I might rent them and compare.


----------



## Aronis

I just got a Px4 Storm SD in 45. It's very nice. Recoil is not a problem. It's quite accurate at 50 feet. I have not had a chance to go to an outdoor range for longer shots. 

The warrantee is 3 years if you register within 30 days of purchase, either on line or by mail. Otherwise it is just one year. It's the 1+2 warrantee. 

Beretta DOES pay shipping for warrantee work. 

I also have been shooting an M9A1 for a year and love that in 9mm. At the outdoor range I can hit 8 inch targets at 100 yards (to my surprise). Up close it's also very nice. 

Mike


----------

